# Mainboard  net..Strom?



## bigfella (26. August 2004)

*Mainboard  funktioniert nicht..Strom?*

Hab mir heute ein Asus P4C800 E Deluxe und dazu einen Prescott P4 3.0Ghz gekauft. 
Früher hatte ich einen 2.0 Ghz P4, weshalb ich kein neues Netzteil benötige.
Mainboard festgeschraubt, CPU (mit Wärmeleitpaste) eingesetzt und den Intel Boxedlüfter aufgesetzt und festgezogen.
Dann Grafikkarte eingebaut und DDR SPeicher rein.
Danach die 2 Stromstecker am Mainboard eingesteckt, PowerLED verbunden und Testlauf durchgeführt.
Es leuchtet nur das kleine grüne Lämpche.
Mehr passiert nicht. Kein Lüfter läuft .Nix.

Was tun? Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## Radhad (27. August 2004)

Also, zu beachten ist: das P4C800 E Deluxe (ich hab nur das normale Deluxe) unterstützt Dual Channel DDR, d.h. du brauchst 2 Speicherbausteine, die gleich sind. Hast du den Stecker für den P4 auch angeschlossen? Bootet der Rechner, wenn du nur das Mainboard & Prozessor mit Strom versorgst? Wieviel Watt hat dein Netzteil?


MfG Radhad


----------



## bigfella (27. August 2004)

Danke erstmal für Deine Hilfe.
Es lag an dem "Power LED".
Ist ja eigentlich klar;-) 
Musste lediglich das richtige Kabel vom Gehäuse ans Mainboard anschließen und schon gings...


----------



## Radhad (30. August 2004)

Ah, den Fehler kenn ich auch *gg* ich teste vorher den Anschluss der Power LED mit nem Schraubenzieher, indem ich einmal über die Kontakte gehe, um den Anschluss zu finden. Ich finde, man kann dass da unten nur schwer erkennen. Oder man schliesst die Kabel erst an, und baut dann das Mainboard ein.


MfG Radhad


----------

